# Project CARS 2 oder Forza 7



## Inkontinenzia (26. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe im Moment vor dem Dilemma, dass 2 wahrscheinlich herausragende Rennsimulationen nahezu zeitglcih erscheinen: Project CARS 2 und Forza 7. Project CARS 1 besitze ich, habe es auch schon als Backer unterstrützt, von Forza 7 habe ich die Demo gespielt. 
Für PC2 spricht sicherlich der Preis und Steam- statt WindowsStore-Anbindung. Für Forza 7 spricht die Crossplay Möglichkeit. Und sonst? Die Spiele sind sich so ähnlich. 
Wie seht ihr das? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Forza-Reihe und kann es empfehlen oder abraten?


----------



## Neawoulf (26. September 2017)

An sich dürfte die Entscheidung nicht schwer sein, wenn du über ein paar Fragen nachdenkst:

- Spielst du lieber komplette Rennwochenenden mit Training, Qualifying und Rennen oder springst du lieber direkt ins Auto, wie z. B. in einer Top Gear Challenge, und kämpfst dich in kurzen Rennen von hinten an die Spitze?

- Fährst du mit Lenkrad oder Gamepad?

- Willst du lieber durch Finetuning und einen sauberen Fahrstil das Maximum aus deinem Auto herauszuholen oder macht es dir mehr Spaß, das Fahrzeug komplett umzubauen, meine Motoren, Teile zu verbauen und viel Zeit in ein schönes Design stecken?

Wenn du die Fragen eher mit der ersten Möglichkeit beantwortest, ist eher Project CARS 2 dein Spiel. Falls die zweite Antwortmöglichkeit interessanter klingt, wirst du wahrscheinlich mit Forza 7 glücklicher. Falls alle Antwortmöglichkeiten interessant klingen, müssen's wohl beide Spiele werden


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2017)

Forza 7 ist vermutlich "leichter", wenn du kein echter Racer bist, dafür nervt es, FALLS es wie bei Teil 5 und 6 ist, dass du immer auf Platz 12 oder so startest und (bei Teil 6) aufs Podest kommen MUSST, damit es überhaupt weitergeht in der Karriere. Das führt dazu, dass du - wenn du die KI auf DEIN Können einstellst, es immer wieder neu versuchen versuchen musst, da du keine Chance hast, oder du stellst die KI ein wenig schwächer ein, musst dich dann aber unrealistisch aggressiv durch das Feld pflügen mit Fahrern, die in Kurven so mies fahren, dass du sie teils IN der Kurve anschieben kannst...  Daher würde ich auf Tests von Forza 7 warten und danach entscheiden.


----------



## Inkontinenzia (26. September 2017)

Vielen Dank. Tja, so wie es aussieht, läuft es wohl auf PC2 heraus.  Ich dachte nur, dass die Forza Motorsport-Serie auch in diese Richtung geht, mit kompletten Rennwochenenden, vielleicht sogar selbst konfigurierbarer Meisterschaft (schade, dass das in PC1 nicht ging, und wohl auch in PC2 nicht gehen wird), und dass die normale Forza-Reihe den Arcade-Ableger stellt.
Wenn es aber wie von Herbboy befürchtet auf kurze Rennen ohne Training und Qualifying hinausläuft, dann interessiert es mich nicht. Ich möchte schon im Training Runde um Runde drehen, und dann im Rennen gemäß Qualifying auch mal von vorne oder der Mitte starten, nicht immer ganz hinten.

Nun hätte ich noch eine Frage.... ich drehe zwar Runde um Runde und verbessere mich natürlich immer wteas, habe mich aber noch nie wirklich mit den Setups beschäftigt (Gottlob verfügt PC2 da ja über einen entsprechenden Assistenten). Dennoch. Kennt ihr einen guten Setup Guide? Es gab da mal einen guten Guide für GTR2, der basierte aber auf der Auswertung der MoTec-Daten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2017)

Inkontinenzia schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Tja, so wie es aussieht, läuft es wohl auf PC2 heraus.  Ich dachte nur, dass die Forza Motorsport-Serie auch in diese Richtung geht, mit kompletten Rennwochenenden, vielleicht sogar selbst konfigurierbarer Meisterschaft


 also, es KANN sein, dass das geht - in der Demo kann man ja nur kurze Rennen fahren. Was sicher ginge wäre, dass man sich ein langes Rennen selber zusammenstellt. Man startet dann vlt trotzdem auf einem festen Platz, kann dann aber "in Ruhe" nach vorne fahren. 

Fahrerisch ist es aber nicht "arcade", wenn du die Fahrhilfen nach und nach abstellt. Sicher gibt es "simlastigere" Renngames, aber ohne die Fahrhilfen ist Forza durchaus auch schon eher eine Sim.




> Nun hätte ich noch eine Frage.... ich drehe zwar Runde um Runde und verbessere mich natürlich immer wteas, habe mich aber noch nie wirklich mit den Setups beschäftigt (Gottlob verfügt PC2 da ja über einen entsprechenden Assistenten). Dennoch. Kennt ihr einen guten Setup Guide? Es gab da mal einen guten Guide für GTR2, der basierte aber auf der Auswertung der MoTec-Daten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


 das Game ist ja noch sehr neu. Es gibt aber sicher einige Renn-Foren, wo du was findest. Ganz spontan:  https://www.pcars-forum.de/cms/seite/racing/


----------



## Inkontinenzia (27. September 2017)

Ich bin mal Deinem Link gefolgt und habe mir einen Setup-Guide heruntergeladen. Muss ich am WE mal durchblättern. 
Wenn man sich mal dieses Video anschaut: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yfp_nKXgm6E, muss man allerdings zugeben, dass Forza besser aussieht als PC2. Gut, Grafik ist nicht alles, entscheiodend ist das Fahrgefühl, die Physik etc. Aber der nasse Asphalt ist bei Forza echt eine Klasse besser.


----------



## Honigpumpe (27. September 2017)

Hab mich jetzt mal so ein bißchen in "Project Cars 2" eingefummelt. Inzwischen hab ich den Honda Civic halbwegs im Griff. An einen Ferrari trau ich mich noch gar nicht ran. Ich bleib mal ganz bescheiden bei Honda. Doch, wenn man etwas übt, kann man da tatsächlich besser werden. "PC2" ist kein Simcade, das geht schon eher in Richtung Sim. "F7" hab ich nur mit Controller gespielt, deshalb kann ich da zur Physik nichts sagen. Doch je mehr ich mich mit "PC2" beschäftige, desto besser gefällt es mir. Man muß halt mal schrauben, auch wenn wann man, wie ich, vom Schrauben keinen Plan hat.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2017)

Inkontinenzia schrieb:


> Ich bin mal Deinem Link gefolgt und habe mir einen Setup-Guide heruntergeladen. Muss ich am WE mal durchblättern.
> Wenn man sich mal dieses Video anschaut: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yfp_nKXgm6E, muss man allerdings zugeben, dass Forza besser aussieht als PC2. Gut, Grafik ist nicht alles, entscheiodend ist das Fahrgefühl, die Physik etc. Aber der nasse Asphalt ist bei Forza echt eine Klasse besser.



ja, grafisch ist Forza seht gut. Wie ist das bei PC2: geht das überhaupt sinnvoll per Controller?


----------



## Inkontinenzia (28. September 2017)

Laut Testberichten funktioniert PC2 relativ gut mit Controller, selbst eine Art Force Feedback soll durch die Vibrationen sehr gut gelungen sein. Ich bin allerdings auch eher der Lenkradfahrer, mit dem Controller habe ich einfach nicht genügend Feingefühl.
Meine Entscheidung ost übrigens definitiv gefallen, unabhängig, wie toll Forza 7 auch sein wird, es benutzt eine Gummiband-KI, und sowas hat in einer Simulation echt nix verloren. Wenn ich schlecht bin, möchte ich das auch daran erkennen, dass mir das Feld wegfährt, und nicht hinter der nächsten Kurve auf mich wartet. Ich denke, am Wochenende werde ich bei PC2 zuschlagen. Zwar wird noch von einigen Bugs berichtet, aber mit dem, was da bisher gemeldet wurde, kann ich erst mal leben. Ärgerlich ist hauptsächlich der Quali-Bug, durch den bei frühzeitigem Beenden des Qualifyings die KI plötzlich Fabelzeiten angedichtet bekommt.
Aber ich vertraue mal darauf, dass das noch gepatched wird, und erst mal ist ohnehin üben, üben und üben angesagt.



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Man muß halt mal schrauben, auch wenn wann man, wie ich, vom Schrauben keinen Plan hat.


Genau das ist mein Problem, ich hab davon keine Ahnung. Dank Herbboys Hinweis habe ich zwar schon einen Setup-Guide gefunden, aber vielleicht hast Du da auch noch was in petto?

Sowas in der Art

Den hier hatte ich damals mit GTR2 genutzt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (28. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, grafisch ist Forza seht gut. Wie ist das bei PC2: geht das überhaupt sinnvoll per Controller?



Nein. Das ist ein Spiel fürs Lenkrad.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Nein. Das ist ein Spiel fürs Lenkrad.





Inkontinenzia schrieb:


> Laut Testberichten funktioniert PC2 relativ gut mit Controller, selbst eine Art Force Feedback soll durch die Vibrationen sehr gut gelungen sein.



ja, was denn nun? ^^  Es geht mir nicht um "Online mithalten können" oder Rekorde schlagen, die online veröffentlicht werden. Das Game ist ja auch für Konsolen - da muss es doch an sich per Pad auch gut steuerbar sein, zumindest mit den entsprechenden Fahrhilfen, so dass man gegen die KI gut fahren kann, ohne dass man aus jeder zweiten Kurve fliegt oder gar auf der Geraden nur beim Gas geben nen Dreher macht  ^^  


@Inkontinenzia: Gummiband-KI? Echt? ^^  Also, das muss dann neu sein. Bei Teil 6 gab es das nicht. Wenn ich da bei ca 50% der Distanz erster wurde, hab ich den Abstand auch immer weiter vergrößert. Und wenn ich wiederum Probleme hatte, durchs Feld zu kommen und bei ca 70% immer noch 5. war oder so, waren die ersten 2-3 KI-Fahrer uneinholbar vorne. Sicher, dass es eine "Gummiband-KI" ist und nicht nur einzelne Rennen, bei denen zufällig durch eine Art Stau das Feld nicht davonraste?


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. September 2017)

Das neue Gran Turismo hat ein Gummiband. Forza wäre mir neu.


----------



## Batze (28. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, was denn nun? ^^  Es geht mir nicht um "Online mithalten können" oder Rekorde schlagen, die online veröffentlicht werden. Das Game ist ja auch für Konsolen - da muss es doch an sich per Pad auch gut steuerbar sein, zumindest mit den entsprechenden Fahrhilfen, so dass man gegen die KI gut fahren kann, ohne dass man aus jeder zweiten Kurve fliegt oder gar auf der Geraden nur beim Gas geben nen Dreher macht  ^^


Jup, also mit eingeschalteten Hilfen ist es sogar sehr gut mit Pad zu steuern. Und das sage ich nicht weil es irgendwo steht, sondern weil ich es gerade selbst so fahren muss, weil mein Lenkrad einen defekt aufweist.
Allerdings, da ich Lenkrad Spieler bin und normalerweise so wenig wie möglich an Fahrhilfen an habe ist der Spass dabei eher geringerer Natur, jedenfalls für mich.
Also ein vergleich mit Lenkrad ist natürlich vermessen, aber das Spiel geht mit Pad, sogar besser als gedacht, allerdings vom Realismus dann Lichtjahre entfernt und ist dann eher ein Voll Arcade Spiel, was ja für einige auch ausreicht um Spielspass zu haben. Schaltet man die Hilfen aus und versucht einen auf Sim zu machen wird es mit Pad so gut wie unspielbar, da steht PC2 aber nicht alleine da und da gibt es auch keinen Vorwurf, wer Sim oder nahe daran spielen will spielt mit Lenkrad.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2017)

@Batze: Danke, an sich hatte ich das auch so erwartet. Klar wäre ein Lenkrad aber besser, insbesondere ohne jede Fahrhilfe. Ich selber habe bei Renngames zumindest Anti-Schlupf und ABS immer an. Und wenn man DAS anhat, dann erwarte ich nicht, dass sich PC2 spielt wie ein NfS, sondern immer noch deutlich mehr Sim bietet - oder?


----------



## Inkontinenzia (28. September 2017)

Bezüglich des Gummibandes: Ich habe gestern die Forza 7 Demo nochmal gespielt. Mit dem Nissan auf dem Nürburgring. Ich kenne die Nürburgringstrecke wie meine Westentasche, zum Einen, weil ich gerade mal 30km vom Ring entfernt wohne, und zum Anderen, weil ich bei jedem Rennspiel sofern möglich das Handling verschiedener Autos auf dieser Strecke vergleiche.
Das aber nur am Rande. ich bin also gefahren, und am Ende wegen eines Verbremsers auf der nassen Fahrbahn Dritter geworden.
Danach ist meine Tochter gefahren. Direkt in der ersten Kurve hat es sie (wie übrigens auch meine Frau und meine zweite Tochter nach ihr) zersägt. Ein bisschen Hin- und Herkurbeln, wieder richtig auf die Strecke kommen etc. Sie ist zwar nicht mehr ans feld herangekommen, dafür war sie dann doch zu langsam, aber sie war auch nie extrem weit weg, Ende der zweiten Runde konnte man das Ende des feldes schon sehen.
Zweites Beispiel: Tochter 2, 11 Jahre alt, das erste mal hinter dem Lenkrad. Nach dem Crash in der ersten Kurve ist sie so vorsichtig gefahren, dass sie nie über den 2. Gang hinaus beschleunigt hat. Sie wurde in den 2 Runden nicht überrundet und hat grob geschätzt nie mehr als eine halbe Runde Rückstand gehabt. 

Heute abend habe ich leider keine Zeit, aber ich kann mich gern morgen nochmal ans Lenkrad setzen und schauen, waie schnell die KI ist, wenn ich "normal" fahre, und wie schnell sie ist, wenn ich trödele. Aber bisher habe ich den starken Eindruck, dass Forza 7 eine Gummiband-KI benutzt.
Und wenn man sich in diversen Foren umschaut, haben dort Spieler die Erfahrung gemacht, dass auch schon Forza Motorsport 6 eine Gummiband-KI verwendet hat. Andererseits heisst es woanders, es werde eben *keine* Gummiband-Mechanik verwendet.

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Wie gesagt, ich werde das mal testen. Vielleicht habe ich mich ja geirrt.


----------



## Batze (28. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich selber habe bei Renngames zumindest Anti-Schlupf und ABS immer an. Und wenn man DAS anhat, dann erwarte ich nicht, dass sich PC2 spielt wie ein NfS, sondern immer noch deutlich mehr Sim bietet - oder?


Nein, in meinen Augen ist PC 2 weit weg von einer SIM, es ist auch bei ausgeschalteten Hilfen eher auf Schwer gemacht, aber mit SIM hat auch PC2 nichts am Hut. Die Physik die PC2 bietet ist weit weg von aller Realität, war schon bei PC1 so. Ist eben nur auf schwer gemacht.
Schwer teilweise ja, aber SIM, nö. Wenn du wissen willst was Simulation ist, spiel mal Grand Prix Legends, da bekommst du mit was Simulation heißt. Kannst du übrigends auch kostenlos spielen. Aber hüte dich, ohne Lenkrad geht da gar nichts und um auch nur eine Runde vernünftig hinzubekommen, also das du überhaupt mal durchkommst musst du erstmal hunderte Runden fahren. 
Aber dann weißt du was SIM wirklich bedeutet. hehe. Und das Spiel ist gut 20 Jahre alt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2017)

Inkontinenzia schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Gummibandes: Ich habe gestern die Forza 7 Demo nochmal gespielt. Mit dem Nissan auf dem Nürburgring. Ich kenne die Nürburgringstrecke wie meine Westentasche, zum Einen, weil ich gerade mal 30km vom Ring entfernt wohne, und zum Anderen, weil ich bei jedem Rennspiel sofern möglich das Handling verschiedener Autos auf dieser Strecke vergleiche.
> Das aber nur am Rande. ich bin also gefahren, und am Ende wegen eines Verbremsers auf der nassen Fahrbahn Dritter geworden.
> Danach ist meine Tochter gefahren. Direkt in der ersten Kurve hat es sie (wie übrigens auch meine Frau und meine zweite Tochter nach ihr) zersägt. Ein bisschen Hin- und Herkurbeln, wieder richtig auf die Strecke kommen etc. Sie ist zwar nicht mehr ans feld herangekommen, dafür war sie dann doch zu langsam, aber sie war auch nie extrem weit weg, Ende der zweiten Runde konnte man das Ende des feldes schon sehen.
> Zweites Beispiel: Tochter 2, 11 Jahre alt, das erste mal hinter dem Lenkrad. Nach dem Crash in der ersten Kurve ist sie so vorsichtig gefahren, dass sie nie über den 2. Gang hinaus beschleunigt hat. Sie wurde in den 2 Runden nicht überrundet und hat grob geschätzt nie mehr als eine halbe Runde Rückstand gehabt.
> ...


 also, es kann ja sein, dass ein Teil des Feldes halt echt nicht gut ist und es einem daher so vorkommt. Erst Recht da du ja dritter werden MUSST, hast du den Schwierigkeitslevel ja sicher so eingestellt, dass die KI an sich SCHWÄCHER als du bist. 

Zudem ist es bekanntermaßen auch "in Echt" so, dass es sich bei einem großen Feld dann auch staut - die beiden letzten Drittel haben gerade in den ersten 1-2 Runden VIEL schlechtere Zeiten als später, weil vor den Kurven teils ne 100m lange Schlange am einlenken ist   aber dass die absichtlich "warten", das ist mir nicht aufgefallen - zumal ich eh nie letzter war. Und mal angenommen, es wäre vlt doch zumindest für die Startphase so, dann fänd ich es nicht soooo schlimm, gerade weil die Rennen ja so kurz sind und es doof wäre, wenn ein kleiner Fehler gleich "Null Chance mehr" bedeutet.  Wichtig ist, dass es nicht so ist, dass die vorderen Fahrer Zeiten fahren wie Du und dann - nur weil nen Dreher hast und 10 Sekunden verlierst - plötzlich 7-8 Sekunden langsamer. 


@Batze: du weißt doch genau, was ich meine. Du kannst doch nicht alle Games, die nicht so viel Sim wie Zb GP Legends sind, gleich als "weit weg von Sim" und somit "Arcade" abstempeln, nur weil es für DICH vielleicht nicht GENUG Sim ist   zudem: bist du Rennfahrer, oder woher weißt Du, wie es sich anfühlen müsste, wenn es eine Sim wäre? ^^


----------



## Batze (29. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Batze: du weißt doch genau, was ich meine. Du kannst doch nicht alle Games, die nicht so viel Sim wie Zb GP Legends sind, gleich als "weit weg von Sim" und somit "Arcade" abstempeln, nur weil es für DICH vielleicht nicht GENUG Sim ist   zudem: bist du Rennfahrer, oder woher weißt Du, wie es sich anfühlen müsste, wenn es eine Sim wäre? ^^


Natürlich war es von mir Übertrieben, keine Frage. Ich wollte nur darstellen wie die Unterschiede sind. Und nein ich bin kein Rennfahrer, kenne mich aber mit Autos und deren Verhalten nicht gerade schlecht aus. Also sowas wie Porsche oder auch den Audi R8 durfte ich schon über die Nordschleife Quälen und auch über Spa so ziemlich viele Runden drehen. Also ich weiß schon wie sich ein Sportwagen in Grenzbereichen anfühlt. Und was PC 1/2 da bietet ist weit weg von der Realität. Wie ich sagte, auf schwer gemacht, aber auf Realistisch, ne lass mal.
Soll aber nicht heißen das es ein schlechtes Racing Game ist, also das ist es nicht.


----------



## Inkontinenzia (29. September 2017)

Ich besitze Grand Prix Legends bereits, habe mir seinerzeit das Spiel gekauft und die CD noch im Spielekoffer auf dem Dachboden.
Allerdings war mir das Spiel dann doch eindeutig zu schwer, damit bin ich überhaupt nicht parat gekommen und hatte - verglichen mit all den Rennspielen, die ich im Laufe der Jahre gekauft habe, angefangen mit Grand Prix 3 bis zum bisher letzten, F1 2016 - mit GPLegends am wenigsten Spaß. Sowas möchte ich nicht mehr spielen. Das wäre mir mehr Arbeit als Spiel. 
Daher schließe ich mich Herbboy an, Spiele wie PC1 sind mir "Simulation" genug.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2017)

Ich hatte vor vielen Jahren mal ein Game, ich weiß nicht mehr genau welches (war etwas eher mit Touren/GT-wagen), das was das einzige Renngame, das ich nach einer Woche gefrustet wieder verkauft hatte. Schon beim losfahren war es irre schwer vom Fleck zu kommen ohne Dreher, und beim Bremsen: man musste gefühlt so früh bremsen, als würde man einen Güterzug fahren, und verpasste man den Bremspunkt um nur 2m, dann fuhr der Wagen unverständlicherweise gleich 15m über die Kurvenbegrenzung hinaus...     und zwar TROTZ Lenkrad als Steuerung!


----------



## Neawoulf (29. September 2017)

Ich finde ja, dass die meisten realistischen Rennsimulationen inzwischen oft deutlich einfacher, weil nachvollziehbarer, zu fahren sind, als so manches Arcade-Game. Klar, wenn man natürlich irgendwelche GT-Fahrzeuge aus den 60ern, Group 5 oder GTO Karren fährt, sieht das wahrscheinlich anders aus, aber die meisten modernen Sport- und Rennwagen sind ja im Grunde auch nicht schwer zu fahren, sofern man sich nicht am absoluten Limit bewegt. War das Spiel, das du gefahren bist, evtl. GT Legends? Da ging es um alte Touren- und GT-Fahrzeuge aus den 60er und 70er Jahren (gibt es übrigens ne sehr schöne Mod zu für Automobilista, HistorX), aber das ist halt auch genau die Kategorie, die wirklich auch rein fahrerisch eine Herausforderung ist.

Was PCars 2 angeht: Generell hat sich meiner Meinung nach PCars 2 in Sachen Physik enorm gegenüber Teil 1 verbessert, aber das schließt leider nicht alle Fahrzeuge mit ein und vor allem einige Straßensportwagen fahren sich immer noch ein bisschen zickiger, als man es vom Original erwarten würde. Da ist Assetto Corsa in der Kategorie doch noch ne ganze Ecke nachvollziehbarer und gutmütiger, auch wenn es auch da ein paar Fahrzeuge gibt, die nervöser zu fahren sind, als ich es vom Original erwarte (z. B. Porsche 918 Spyder).


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass die meisten realistischen Rennsimulationen inzwischen oft deutlich einfacher, weil nachvollziehbarer, zu fahren sind, als so manches Arcade-Game. Klar, wenn man natürlich irgendwelche GT-Fahrzeuge aus den 60ern, Group 5 oder GTO Karren fährt, sieht das wahrscheinlich anders aus, aber die meisten modernen Sport- und Rennwagen sind ja im Grunde auch nicht schwer zu fahren, sofern man sich nicht am absoluten Limit bewegt. War das Spiel, das du gefahren bist, evtl. GT Legends? Da ging es um alte Touren- und GT-Fahrzeuge aus den 60er und 70er Jahren (gibt es übrigens ne sehr schöne Mod zu für Automobilista, HistorX), aber das ist halt auch genau die Kategorie, die wirklich auch rein fahrerisch eine Herausforderung ist.


 nein, das waren moderne GT-Wagen. Es könnte GTR gewesen sein. Davor bin ich schon etliche andere Games mit dem gleichen Lenkrad gefahren, viele F1-Versionen, viel Rally, Nascar - und so was wie NFS wiederum fand ich damals wiederum per Lenkrad unfahrbar, weil die Autos viel zu hektisch reagierten.


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2017)

GT Legends war mein Favorit. GTR1 war hyperkomplex beim Setup.


----------



## Inkontinenzia (29. September 2017)

Laut eines Vorabtests wird bei Forza 7 *keine* Gummiband-KI verwendet. Ich bitte die Falschinformation meinerseits zu entschuldigen.

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich heute bei PC2 zugeschlagen. Bisher gefällt es mir sehr guit, ich komme sogar mit der Cockpitperspektive klar.


----------



## Batze (30. September 2017)

mazzo77 schrieb:


> ...............


Na ich denke mal dafür gibt es gleich einen Kick.


----------



## Schalkmund (30. September 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Na ich denke mal dafür gibt es gleich einen Kick.


Jap, Werbung für so eine beschissene Warez-Seite zu machen, die nur solch lausig-lahmen Filehoster im Angebot hat, da ist ein Kick echt angebracht.


----------



## Batze (1. Oktober 2017)

Zumal er sich hier Extra angemeldet hat um diesen Raupkopier Mist zu posten, sein anderer Post ist genau der gleiche Schund.


----------



## DC71 (22. November 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Nein, in meinen Augen ist PC 2 weit weg von einer SIM, es ist auch bei ausgeschalteten Hilfen eher auf Schwer gemacht, aber mit SIM hat auch PC2 nichts am Hut. Die Physik die PC2 bietet ist weit weg von aller Realität, war schon bei PC1 so. Ist eben nur auf schwer gemacht.
> Schwer teilweise ja, aber SIM, nö. Wenn du wissen willst was Simulation ist, spiel mal Grand Prix Legends, da bekommst du mit was Simulation heißt. Kannst du übrigends auch kostenlos spielen. Aber hüte dich, ohne Lenkrad geht da gar nichts und um auch nur eine Runde vernünftig hinzubekommen, also das du überhaupt mal durchkommst musst du erstmal hunderte Runden fahren.
> Aber dann weißt du was SIM wirklich bedeutet. hehe. Und das Spiel ist gut 20 Jahre alt.



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. GTLegends kann man sehr wohl ohne Lenkrad fahren und mit den Stammfahrern die ein Lenkrad benutzen mithalten. Ich kenne einen Gamepadfahrer de da regelmässig vorne mit dabei war und sogar mehrere Rundenrekorde hält. 
Also ich würde mich mit solchen äusserungen dann doch etwas zurückhalten.


----------



## Batze (22. November 2017)

DC71 schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. GTLegends kann man sehr wohl ohne Lenkrad fahren und mit den Stammfahrern die ein Lenkrad benutzen mithalten. Ich kenne einen Gamepadfahrer de da regelmässig vorne mit dabei war und sogar mehrere Rundenrekorde hält.
> Also ich würde mich mit solchen äusserungen dann doch etwas zurückhalten.



Da gibt es aber einen Unterschied, ich sprach von Grand Prix Legends und nicht von GTLegends, das sind zwei verschiedene Spiele.


----------

